# baitcaster rollen



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

servus kolegen  

giebt es bei baitcast rollen verschiedene größen??? und welche habt ihr zum barschfischen???

Gruß daniel


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo Zanderjäger ich bevorzuge die Low Profil serie,sind schmal gebaut ,etwas leichter und etwas teurer.
Gruss Bassatttack


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

servus Bassatack

und wie ist die wurfweite der rolle bei leichtn wobblern oder gufis

Gruß daniel


----------



## taupo_tiger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo Themeneröffner,

bitte glaub mir, ich bin normalerweise der letzte, der auf die Suchfunktion verweist, aber heute ist es soweit.

Ich fische Multi seit 1980.

Bitte benutz die Suchfunktion, du findest weit mehr als 1000 Beiträge zu diesem Thema.

Wenn deine Fragen etwas spezifischer werden, wirst du auch mehr Antworten erhalten.

Multifischen ist toll.

Ein bißchen suchen und lesen zeigt dir wie toll.

liebe Grüße

Martin


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Zum Barschfischen kann man jede Baitcaster benutzen ,aber um so teurer um so besser ,man kann mit einer billigen auch gut werfen und auf Barsch angeln ,aber nicht auf dauer,empfehlen ,kann ich dir die :-Shimano Chronarch 101
-Shimano Citica D
-Daiwa Megaforce oder Viento
-Daiwa Zillion 100
-Pflueger  Echelon

Ich habe mir vor  knapp ne woche die Quantum gekauft die ist wirklich das Simle Ultra unter den Baitcastern :Quantum Tour Edition PT.
MfG Bassattack.


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

ok danke  ja sie shimano chronarch hab ich auch schon gefunden 

Gruß daniel


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> servus Bassatack
> 
> und wie ist die wurfweite der rolle bei leichtn wobblern oder gufis
> 
> Gruß daniel



Das kommt drauf an ,also mit Wobblern oder Popper so zwieschen 10-15Grm kommt man schon sehr weit ,man hat ja die Magnetbremse die kann man dementsprächend den gegebenheiten und des gewichtes des Köders einstellen |kopfkrat so genau wie weit man werfen kann müsste ich jetz mal so ungefähr abschätzen 50-60m das kommt drauf an aus welche richtung der wind kommt wie die verhältnisse sind .Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## taupo_tiger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo nochmal,

lieber Themeneröffner,

wie du siehst, sind die Antworten, die du bekommst, nur bedingt brauchbar, wobei ich keinem, der sich die Mühe gemacht hat, zu antworten, zu nahe treten möchte.

nochmals liebe Grüße

Martin


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

aber jetz mit Drop shot Würmer und das Laufblei zwischen 10 -12 grm kommt man relativ weit raus oder Jerkbaits,swimbaits,Wobbler ,Popper eignen sich prima und kommen mit leichtichkeit auf entfernung ,es ist halt sehr angenehm mit der Baitcaster zu werfen ,aber für leichte köder zwieschen 5-8grm,lohnt es sich nicht mit der baitcaster ,dan lieber wieder auf Statio..


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> lieber Themeneröffner,
> 
> ...



Hey warum  sollen die antworten nur bedingt brauchbar sein ,der Zanderjäger hatte gefragt was für Grössen es bei Baitcaster gibt und welche die richtige fürs Barschangeln währe ,ich glaube da liege ich sehr richtig|uhoh:|supergri


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

ok danke ich werd mich dann mal umsehen um eine geignete baitcastrolle

Gruß daniel


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo Zanderjäger ,wenn du mir vieleicht sagen kannst was für eine baitcast du genau kaufen willst und für zum Barsch angeln benutzen willst kann ich dir noch mehr weiterhelfen.Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

ja ich hätte jetzt mal die shimano chronarch 101 d im blick 


Gruß daniel


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

@taupo_tiger 

were nett wenn du mir auch ein paar tipps geben könntest 

Gruß daniel


----------



## H3ndrik (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wien flitzebogen...


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an ,also mit Wobblern oder Popper so zwieschen* 10-15Grm* kommt man schon sehr weit ,man hat ja die Magnetbremse die kann man dementsprächend den gegebenheiten und des gewichtes des Köders einstellen |kopfkrat so genau wie weit man werfen kann müsste ich jetz mal so ungefähr abschätzen *50-60m* das kommt drauf an aus welche richtung der wind kommt wie die verhältnisse sind .Gruss Bassattack.



10 bis 15 g Popper oder Wobbler 50 bis 60 m weit werfen? Fettomat, mit welcher Combo machste was? 50 - 60 m ist mit so einem Köder verdammt viel, auch mit Rückenwind.


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> Hallo das letze Mal,
> 
> @Assatack: Ich bedauere, daß du nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst.
> 
> ...



Hey taupo_tiger so wie ich sehe bist du unverschämt |gr: wie man nur so eingebildet sein kann ,ich habe legendlich versucht zu antwotren und zu helfen das man von dir ,seit du ja schon 1980 mit multis dich so gut auskennst ,nicht behaupten kann ,ich finde sehr unverschämt was du hir textest#dund des weiteren kenn ich mich bestimmt besser als du aus mit baitcastern ,weisste wenn du etwas ahnung davon hättest könntest du wenigstens Zanderjäger ein Tipp geben aber naja wenn man keine ahnung hat dann kann man auch nicht mitreden mann mann das gibt Leute#q#q#q#q#q#q|gr:


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> @taupo_tiger
> 
> were nett wenn du mir auch ein paar tipps geben könntest
> 
> Gruß daniel




Wie soll man Tips geben, wenn du nicht sagen kannst, für was du die Rolle brauchst. 

"Leichte Wobbler" - das wird hier von jedem anders verstanden. Der eine denkt dann an 2 cm 0.5 g leichte Wobbler, bei den amderen sind leichte Wobbler schon 10 g.


----------



## taupo_tiger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Ab wieviel Gramm soll sie können? Was möchtest du maximal ausgeben?

Vorweg: GUTE Multi sind umso billiger, je schwerer die Köder sind.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Zanderjäger ich bevorzuge die Low Profil serie,sind schmal gebaut ,etwas leichter und etwas teurer.


|kopfkrat




Bassattack schrieb:


> Zum Barschfischen kann man jede Baitcaster benutzen ,aber um so teurer um so besser ,



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Das möcht ich mals ehn wie du mit ner 400er Calcutta Conquest, ner Pluton oder ner 61er Revo Toro kleine Barschköder wirfst .
Die Rollen sind ja alle nicht grade billig , müssten also super geeignet sein.


Das nur 2 beispiele für sinnlose Aussagen von dir ...


Ansonsten schließe ich mich mal taupo_tiger an , benutze die Suchfunktion und informier dich zumindest soweit das du präzise Fragens tellen kannst .


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

ich möchte sie zum softjerken und texas carolina rig, kleine wobbler bis max 10 cm  hernehmen
wegen dem preis  breuchte ich erst paar empfehlungen denn ich möchte keinen schrott kaufen


Gruß daniel


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Hallo Kochtoppangler ,ich verstehe dich irgendwie nicht was meinst du mit du möchtest mich mal sehen wie ich mit der 61er Revo Toro kleine Barschköder werfe ,erstens habe ich hir nirgends was geschrieben bezüglich deines textes??????oder wie meinst du das?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> ich möchte sie zum softjerken und texas carolina rig, kleine wobbler bis max 10 cm  hernehmen
> wegen dem preis  breuchte ich erst paar empfehlungen denn ich möchte keinen schrott kaufen
> 
> 
> Gruß daniel



Hallo zanderjäger Carolina texas Rig angel ich auch sehr gerne is eine tolle technik,|kopfkratwenn du mir genau verattest was du an geld ausgeben möchtest dann kann ich dir ganz speziel was empfehlen ,am ende bist du ja der keufer und must wissen was du wills


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

ja bis 300€     were da die Shimano chronarch 101 d was????

Gruß daniel


----------



## taupo_tiger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Lieber Zanderjäger,

selbst auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen oder mir den gesteigerten Unwillen von Assattack zuzuziehen:

BITTE benütze die Suchfunktion!

Im Raubfischforum wurde schon extrem ausführlich über Multis zum Barscheln diskutiert. 


liebe Grüße

birds_nest


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> habe ich hir nirgends was geschrieben bezüglich deines textes??????oder wie meinst du das?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Dabei hab ichs extra zitiert |uhoh:
Du schreibst man kann mit *jeder* baitcaster auf Barsch fischen , je teurer je besser.

Hab n paar Rollen aufgezählt die sowohl Baitcaster als auch teuer sind , nach deiner Aussage also sehr gut zum barschfischen geieignet...


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

ich kenn mich in dem forum nicht gut aus bin noch nicht so lange dabei wo ist die suchfunktion???

Gruß daniel


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> ich möchte sie zum *softjerken* und texas carolina rig, kleine wobbler bis max 10 cm  hernehmen
> wegen dem preis  breuchte ich erst paar empfehlungen denn ich möchte keinen schrott kaufen
> 
> 
> Gruß daniel



Softjerks von 5 cm oder von 15 cm Länge?



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> ich möchte sie zum softjerken und *texas carolina rig*, kleine wobbler bis max 10 cm  hernehmen
> wegen dem preis  breuchte ich erst paar empfehlungen denn ich möchte keinen schrott kaufen
> 
> 
> Gruß daniel



Bulletgewicht? Welche Gummiköder?



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> ich möchte sie zum softjerken und texas carolina rig, *kleine wobbler bis max 10 cm*  hernehmen
> wegen dem preis  breuchte ich erst paar empfehlungen denn ich möchte keinen schrott kaufen
> 
> 
> Gruß daniel



Was ist klein? 2 cm bis 10 cm, oder 5 cm bis 10 cm, oder 8 cm bis 10 cm?


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> ja bis 300€     were da die Shimano chronarch 101 d was????
> 
> Gruß daniel



Hallo Zanderjäger die shimano chronarch ist sehr gut ,ich finde für swimmbaits so bei 10cm sehr gut ,aber für texas rig,nach meiner persönlichen erfahrung  empfehle ich ,dir eine stationär rolle ,weill es eine sensible angelei ist,aber wie gesagt hir sind ja so viele besserwisser die können alle reden aber tipps und antworten können die nicht geben die angeln alle schon so lange wenn man die hört aber ich glaube die haben mit ihren geräten noch keine erfahrungen gesamelt.
:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

@ Chrizzi

des kann doch ich noch nicht wissen ob ich gummiköder von 5-15 cm hernehme oder wobbler vom 2-10 oder von 8-10 ich werd wahrscheinlich das ganze spektrum durchfischen was für barsch angebracht ist

Gruß daniel


----------



## taupo_tiger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

@Chrizzi: Mach den TE nicht kirre, laß ihn mal im Board lesen,


@TE: Oben ist ein Button "Suche"

:vik:


----------



## Zanderjäger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

@Bassattack 

danke für den tipp      ja da könnte schon sein


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Dabei hab ichs extra zitiert |uhoh:
> Du schreibst man kann mit *jeder* baitcaster auf Barsch fischen , je teurer je besser.
> 
> Hab n paar Rollen aufgezählt die sowohl Baitcaster als auch teuer sind , nach deiner Aussage also sehr gut zum barschfischen geieignet...



Hallo Kochtoppangler das wahr nur ironisch gemeint ,hätte Zanderjäger mir eine sppezifische Frage gestehlt hätte er auch eine gute antwort bekommen ,soweit man ja noch nicht mal weiss was genau er sucht und wieviel er ausgeben möchte ,viele verstehen mich falsch hir|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ,vieleicht liegt es an meinen rechtschreibfehlern ,oder ich drücke mich nicht richtig aus ,da kann ich nur sagen ich bin Spanier und bin froh das ich soweit und gut schreiben und reden kann


----------



## taupo_tiger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo Bassattack,

toll, daß du als Spanier so gut Deutsch kannst! Scheiß auf die Rechtschreibfehler.

Wichtig für MICH ist:

Wenn ich nicht helfen kann, hilft es am Besten, wenn ich NICHT antworte.

Deine Antwort war sehr gutes Deutsch, aber nicht hilfreich für den TE.


DAS und nichts anderes möchte ich sagen.

liebe Grüße

Martin


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo Taupo_tiger vieleicht|licht hast du recht vieleicht kann man Zanderjäger auch nicht helfen wenn man auch keine richtigen fragen stehlt .|supergri|supergri#g
Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Selten so gut gelacht  

@Zanderjäger, hier die Suchfunktion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php


----------



## Bassattack (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Ja ehrlich im grundegenommen wenn man jetz mal alle seiten durchliest dan kann ich nur:q:q:q:q:q:q#:#:#v|jump:|pftroest::#2::#2::#2::e|director:#g|smash:|smash:#xHallo Polizei


----------



## taupo_tiger (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo,

sorry, aber ich weiß nicht, was an diesem Thread lustig war.

Ich fand ihn nicht lustig.

Es ging doch darum, daß jemand Tipps wollte. 

liebe Grüße

birds_nest


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> @ Chrizzi
> 
> des kann doch ich noch nicht wissen ob ich gummiköder von 5-15 cm hernehme oder wobbler vom 2-10 oder von 8-10 ich werd wahrscheinlich das ganze spektrum durchfischen was für barsch angebracht ist
> 
> Gruß daniel




Naja für eine Baitcaster ist es wichtig, das im Vorfeld zu klären. Es gibt Rollen mit denen kann man wohl ab 1.1 g oder so werfen. Aber sowas hängt auch von der Rute ab.

Wenn du 2 cm Wobbler und 10 cm Wobbler unter einem Hut haben willst, kauf dir eine Stationärrolle/Rute und gehe ein Kompromiss ein. 

Die Tips von Bassattack kannst du knicken, da man unmöglich was empfehlen kann, wenn man nicht genau weiß, was du damit vor hast. Z.B kannst du ein 3.8 cm mit 1.5 g Wobbler (Daten vom Jackall Bros. Tiny Fry 38) mit der 101 Chronach nicht werfen. Daher brauchen die Tipgeber mehr Infos was genau du willst. Je leichter es wird, desto genauer müssen die Infos sein.


Lese dir am besten mal mehr über Baitcaster an, wie taupo_tiger dir schon empfohlen hat. Wenn du ein kleinen Überblick hast, kannst du deine Frage/n genauer Stellen und dann könnte dir vielleicht geholfen werden. Aber so wird das hier glaube ich leider nichts.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> Hallo das letze Mal,
> 
> @Assatack: Ich bedauere, daß du nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen kannst.
> 
> ...


 
|good:|good:

@ Bassattack:
Wenn du keine Ahnung hats, einfach mal die Klappe halten...
Ich fische selber die Viento, allerdings nicht zum Baitcasten sondern zum vertikalfischen, wofür sie auch gemacht wurde...
Ausserdem würde ich gern mal wissen welche "Serie" Low Profile es geben soll???
Das ist lediglich eine Bauform die sämtliche Hersteller mittlerweile bauen...

Wichtig ist erstmal, um solche "tollen" Tips rauszulassen, welche Ködergrößen und Gewichte gefischt werden sollen...
Und selbst dann ist das BC noch ein Thema was SEITEN im WWW füllen...
Also, am besten WIRKLICH mal die Suchfunktion nehmen oder sich mal mit jemandem am Wasser treffen der was davon versteht!!!

Greetz


----------



## zanderohli (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Ich fische die Shimano Curado 201 E7 ist zwar etwas teurer aber eine absolute Traum Baitcaster. Habe vorher die Viento von Daiwa gehabt und die ist absoluter Schrott gegen die Curado.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



zanderohli schrieb:


> Ich fische die Shimano Curado 201 E7 ist zwar etwas teurer aber eine absolute Traum Baitcaster. Habe vorher die Viento von Daiwa gehabt und die ist absoluter Schrott gegen die Curado.



Warum, ich kenne zwar nicht die Viento aber würde mich interessieren wo das Prob liegt? 

Die Curado E Serie ist schon gut, steht außer Frage aber wo ist das Prob mit der DAIWA?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



zanderohli schrieb:


> Ich fische die Shimano Curado 201 E7 ist zwar etwas teurer aber eine absolute Traum Baitcaster. Habe vorher die Viento von Daiwa gehabt und die ist absoluter Schrott gegen die Curado.


 
Nun ja, zum Baitcasten ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen, wie ich oben schon schrieb, zum "Vertikalen" ist sie eine der besten Rollen die ich gefischt habe...
Fische selber EINIGE verschieden BC Rollen allerdings wird es keine "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" geben...
Habe z.B. eine Rolle für Gewichte BIS 10gr (Steez) eine von ca 7 - 30gr (Zillion) eine für´s Jerken bis 80gr (Revo) eine Round Profile fürs ECHT GROBE Fischen am Bodden mit Würmern ect (Cardiff 301)...
Allerdings muss ich sagen das unter 5gr eine "normale" Statio eigendlich die bessere Wahl ist und auch die Steez eigendlich "nur" zur Freude da ist, da eigendlich die Luvias (1000ér Stationär) die Besseren Wurfweiten ermöglicht...
Und selbst die beste BC Rolle taugt nichts wenn sie nicht auf den Stock und die Köder und die Schnur abgestimmt ist, oder??

Also, das ist ne menge mehr Aufwand als "einfach mal ne Rolle zu nennen" ...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Warum, ich kenne zwar nicht die Viento aber würde mich interessieren wo das Prob liegt?
> 
> Die Curado E Serie ist schon gut, steht außer Frage aber wo ist das Prob mit der DAIWA?


 
Die Viento ist für´s VERTIKAL fischen gemacht, hat also keine "Performance" zum Baitcasten von kleinen Gewichten...
Ab 30gr kann man damit vergleichbare Wurfweiten wie mit einer "normalen" BC Rolle erziehlen.
Allerdings gibt esRollen für diesen Bereich von anderen Firmen schon günstiger...
Deshalb "keine Bank" zum BC...

Greetz


----------



## Parasol (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo,
der TE sollte auch wissen, dass ein BC-Neuling in den meisten Fällen am Anfang viel Übung braucht und viel Schnur in der Übungsphase verbraucht, da Perücken und damit Schnurverlust an der Tagesordnung sind.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Werfen von >20 g kaum Probleme bereitet, es aber immer schwieriger wird, je weiter man mit dem Kö-Gewicht nach unten kommt.
Auf jeden Fall muß auch die Rute dazu passen.


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

|good:

Parasol hat mir die Worte von der Tastatur genommen. Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben denn, Anfänger mit Baitcaster und niedrige Ködergewichte, da ist der Frust vorprogrammiert und die Rolle bald billig zu haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> lieber Themeneröffner,
> 
> ...



Martin,

die Menge Text von Dir in diesem Thema hätte, wären es sinnvolle und hilfreiche Hinweise gewesen, dem Fragesteller sicher sehr geholfen. 
So verschwendest Du Deine und die Zeit der Leser mit oberlehrehaftem Getue und wandelst auch noch hart am Rande einer Verwarnung. 
Auf die Suchfunktion hinzuweisen ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber grade bei einem Neuen Boardi erst so richtig hilfreich, wenn man sich dann auch noch die Mühe macht, einen oder zwei Links aus der Suchfunktion als Beispiel mit einzubringen.

Ansonsten:

Der schlechteste und falschste Tip ist wesentlich besser als pures rumnölen ohne Substanz.


----------



## Zanderjäger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

wie is das kann man mit einer bc rolle gewichter von 8-20 g gut werfen 

Gruß daniel


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> |good:|good:
> 
> @ Bassattack:
> Wenn du keine Ahnung hats, einfach mal die Klappe halten...
> ...



Hallo Boot angler ,weisste hir im Trade hat einer mehr ahnung als der andere,|uhoh: im grundegenommen hat jeder nur soviel ahnung wie er selber an erfahrungen hat mit seinen baitcastern ,das die viento nicht zum baitcastern ist ,:qsondern nur zum vertikalfischen ,wer sagt dir das nur weill es ein Twitchin bar besitzt ,habe die Daiwa Viento selber aber das man mit der baitcaster nicht baitcasten kann und nicht dafür gedacht ist ,:qdas ist mir aber neu :q

Also wie gesagt ne Low Profil Rolle ist eine etwas leichter und schmaler gebaute Baitcaster ,das habe ich ja auch schon mal erwähnt ,und soweit ich weiss werden von sämtlichen Herstellern nicht nur Low Profil Rollen gebaut oder erstellt|kopfkrat
Vieleicht die einzigen Baitcaster wo du in dein Angeladen vortriffst.
Gruss Bassattack


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> wie is das kann man mit einer bc rolle gewichter von 8-20 g gut werfen
> 
> Gruß daniel



Hallo Zanderjäger ,ja vonn 8-20 gram kann man gut werfen ,aber wie andere hir im Trade schon erwent haben ,als anfänger wirst du des öffteren Perücken Bauen ,das du dich erst m,al an einer Basitcaster gewöhnen musst is natürlich sicher aber in den meisten fählen klappt das sehr schnell , "zu welche Baitcaster" dann kann ich dir nur sagen kauf dir eine gescheite Baitcaster nicht gerade das teuerste model auf den Markt ,und lets go gehtste mal ausprobieren ,ich denke mal du willst ja mit swimmbaits und Poper und den ganzen Barsch kramm angeln ,von gewichten 8-bis max.15grm odeer etwas mehr dann denke ich das ist nee baitcaster gut angebracht,was ich dir raten kann also gewichte so zwieschen 2-5-6gram bis 3-4-6cm das würde ich dir abraten mit der baitcaster kommt man nicht mit weit ,und gerade als anfänger baut man reichlich perücken und das schadet immer das intresse an den Baitcastern ,wie gesagt einige sagen das sind kleine köder 2-4-6cm für mich sind das Forellen köder das betrachte ich schon als kunstfliege mit sowas angel icherst garnicht mit nee baitcaster bei mir fängt kleine köder gerade bei 8cm-bis 15cm an,also man siht ja jeder hat seine verschiedene meinung zum tema Baitcaster.
Mfg Bassattack#6


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der schlechteste und falschste Tip ist wesentlich besser als pures rumnölen ohne Substanz.



Sorry, das kann ich nicht unterschreiben. 
Es geht hier um bis zu 300 Euro. Das ist verdammt viel Geld für so ein kleines Ding. 

Nun kann man sagen: Hier steht ja als schlechter Tip:


Bassattack schrieb:


> Zum Barschfischen kann man jede Baitcaster benutzen ,aber um so teurer um so besser



Gut, damit liegt eine 401er Calcutta Conquest ja nicht außenvor. Der ThreadErsteller (TE) findet diese Rolle, kauft sie und weil ja hier als Tip gegeben wurde, die Rolle ist besser als andere, weil sie teuer ist, muss sie gut und passend sein. 

So gleich vorweg: mit einer 401er Conquest kann man schweres Hechtangeln betreiben oder ähnliches, aber keine Barsche gezielt fischen. 


Da ich zu faul bin die Suchfuktion selbst zu nutzen, frage ich den TE was er will und vorhat. Aber wenn er sagt die gesamte Palette von Barschködern sollen damit gefischt werden, bin ich nicht schlauer.

Ich fang Barsche auf 1 cm Twistern ebenso auch auf 5 Inch fetten Krebsen, Spinner der Größe 0 oder der Größe 4. So eine Palette kann man mit einer Baitcaster nicht abdecken. Mit der Baitcaster hat man ein kleines (Gewichts-)Spektrum, was optimal funktioniert. Klar kann man auch verschiedene Köder unter einem Hut bringen, z.B. Wobbler und Gummi an der gleichen Combo - das ist zwar nicht optimal, aber geht. Was nicht geht ist: T-Rig mit 5 Inch Gummis und 20 g Bullet und 3 Würfe später ein Spinner der Größe 0 ranhängen. 

Um hier überhaupt empfehlen zu können, muss der TE genau sagen was er will. Um so leichter die Köder werden, muss das Gerät abgestimmter werden, sonst gibt es frust.

Auch:


Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der TE sollte auch wissen, dass ein BC-Neuling in den meisten Fällen am Anfang viel Übung braucht und viel Schnur in der Übungsphase verbraucht, da Perücken und damit Schnurverlust an der Tagesordnung sind.
> Ich habe festgestellt, dass das Werfen von >20 g kaum Probleme bereitet, es aber immer schwieriger wird, je weiter man mit dem Kö-Gewicht nach unten kommt.
> Auf jeden Fall muß auch die Rute dazu passen.




Das ist nicht ganz unrichtig. Ich hab mit einer passenden Combo (7 - 28 g; real ehr 8/10 - 20 g) angefangen, das klappte ganz hervorragend, die ersten Köder mit denen ich das Werfen "übte" lagen da um die 15 g. 

Dann ist das kein Problem. Nur die Combo sollte passen und man sollte nicht gleich mit dem untersten WG anfangen, lieber ehr im höheren Bereich.


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Naja für eine Baitcaster ist es wichtig, das im Vorfeld zu klären. Es gibt Rollen mit denen kann man wohl ab 1.1 g oder so werfen. Aber sowas hängt auch von der Rute ab.
> 
> Wenn du 2 cm Wobbler und 10 cm Wobbler unter einem Hut haben willst, kauf dir eine Stationärrolle/Rute und gehe ein Kompromiss ein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Chrizzi,also kannste mir glauben ,mit einen wobbler von 3,8cm mit einen gewicht von 1.5gram:q:q ich glaube das schafft man mit keiner baitcaster nicht mit der besten da kann noch so feine schnur drauf sein ,und wenn dan gerade mal 5m,ja im grundegenommen kann man damit angeln,|kopfkrat in den engen Poldergräben die wo gerade mal 4m breit sind.
Und Baitcaster wo man schon ab 1 gra ab werfen kann ,ja das möchte ich mal sehen und dan auch wie weit man damit kommt,also wie gesagt köder unter  5cm sind für mich forellen köder und mit sowas angel ich schon garnicht mit ner baitcaster da bevorzuge ich selber ne statio.


----------



## Zanderjäger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

also ersmals danke für die ganzen antworten und die tipps         ja ich sehe jetzt das das nicht einfach so geht das man sich eine rolle kauft und das ganze spektrum abdeckt      ich habe vor überwiegend mit wobblern zu fischen bis 12 cm und ich schätze das ist die gewichtsklasse von 8-20 g 


Gruß daniel


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Sorry, das kann ich nicht unterschreiben.
> Es geht hier um bis zu 300 Euro. Das ist verdammt viel Geld für so ein kleines Ding.
> 
> Nun kann man sagen: Hier steht ja als schlechter Tip:
> ...




Moment Chrizzi also das mit der 401er calcutta Conquest ,das habe ich nie behauptet , du solltest erst mal richtig lesen befor du was schreibst ,ich habe legendlich einige baitcaster auf den ersten seiten aufgelistet ,und naja dieser dummer spruch von mir man kann mit jeder teuren Baitcaster auf barsch angeln ,damit wahren auch nur Die Spezielen für Barsch gemaeint ,weisste viele verstehen mich hir komplet falsch eentweder wollen sie mir irgendätwas in den schuhe schieben ,aber ich widrehole bitte erstmal richtig lesen ,before man was schreibt ,weisste ich habe keine lust mich mit irgendeinen hir zu streiten oder sonstwas ,ich bversuche legendlich tipps zu geben ,und ich verstehe Zanderjäger gut genug so wahr ich damals genauso als ich anfänger wahr ich konnte auch nicht genau sagen mit was für Köder ich angeln will ,da das somal noch garnicht wissen kann.


----------



## Dart (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> also ersmals danke für die ganzen antworten und die tipps ja ich sehe jetzt das das nicht einfach so geht das man sich eine rolle kauft und das ganze spektrum abdeckt ich habe vor überwiegend mit wobblern zu fischen bis 12 cm und ich schätze das ist die gewichtsklasse von 8-20 g
> 
> 
> Gruß daniel


Hi Daniel
Die Anforderungen erfüllt so ziemlich jede mittelpreisige Low Profile von ABU, Shimano, Daiwa das ist letztendlich nur noch die Frage der richtigen Einstellung des Achsenspielraums und der Wurfbremse...und ein bisserl Übung. Wenn man mehr investieren kann und möchte wird es halt bedienerfreundlicher und einfacher...Stichwort DC(Digital Control)
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjäger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

danke reiner 


was haltet ihr von der shimano chronarch 101 d????


Gruß daniel


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Chrizzi,also kannste mir glauben ,mit einen wobbler von 3,8cm mit einen gewicht von 1.5gram:q:q ich glaube das schafft man mit keiner baitcaster nicht mit der besten da kann noch so feine schnur drauf sein ,und wenn dan gerade mal 5m,ja im grundegenommen kann man damit angeln,|kopfkrat in den engen Poldergräben die wo gerade mal 4m breit sind.
> Und Baitcaster wo man schon ab 1 gra ab werfen kann ,ja das möchte ich mal sehen und dan auch wie weit man damit kommt,also wie gesagt köder unter  5cm sind für mich forellen köder und mit sowas angel ich schon garnicht mit ner baitcaster da bevorzuge ich selber ne statio.



Also, die Shimano Cardiff DC soll laut Shimano ab 1.1 g werfen können. Leider kann ich kein Polnisch, aber in einem polnischen Board haben die die Rolle mit einer Goldkopfnymphe getestet. 

So hier mal ein Video wo mit der Cardiff ein 2.7 g Blinker geworfen wird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC8H7qsTNGI
Da die Rute in dem Bereich nichtmehr optimal ist, ist das schon eine gute Leistung. Weitere Tests folgen, wenn eine passende Rute da ist.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Boot angler ,weisste hir im Trade hat einer mehr ahnung als der andere,|uhoh: im grundegenommen hat jeder nur soviel ahnung wie er selber an erfahrungen hat mit seinen baitcastern ,das die viento nicht zum baitcastern ist ,:qsondern nur zum vertikalfischen ,wer sagt dir das nur weill es ein Twitchin bar besitzt ,habe die Daiwa Viento selber aber das man mit der baitcaster nicht baitcasten kann und nicht dafür gedacht ist ,:qdas ist mir aber neu :q
> 
> Also wie gesagt ne Low Profil Rolle ist eine etwas leichter und schmaler gebaute Baitcaster ,das habe ich ja auch schon mal erwähnt ,und soweit ich weiss werden von sämtlichen Herstellern nicht nur Low Profil Rollen gebaut oder erstellt|kopfkrat
> Vieleicht die einzigen Baitcaster wo du in dein Angeladen vortriffst.
> Gruss Bassattack


 

HIER fragte jemand nach ner BC zum Barsche fischen, und da die Viento ERST AB CA 20 GR VERNÜFTIGE WURFWEITEN ERREICHT, ist sie für diese art des BC nicht geeignet...
Und wenn du anderer Meinung bist hast du noch keine "richtige" Baitcaster für´s Barschefischen mit kleinen ködern gefischt...
Ausserdem fällt es mir auf das Du hier ziemlich wenig "Fachwissen" verbreitest, sondern "allgemeine Weisheiten"

Und ich weiß ja nicht woher du "meinst" meinen Tackle Dealer und sein Sortiment zu kennen ist mir schleierhaft...
Wenn du mal meine vorherigen Post´s ließt wirst du sehen das ich nicht "nur" eine Viento fische...

Und ausserdem fällt es mir auf das Du, bei einer "Mitgliedschaft von gerade mal einem Monat, schon eine ziemlich "dicke Welle" fährst und langjährige Mitglieder wie "Schuljungen" hinstellst und deren Aussagen (die auf die Frage des Themeneröffners im gegensatz zu deinen Post´s als Hilfestellung angesehen werden können!) ins lächerliche ziehst...

Jeder wie er mag, aber viele Freunde findest Du hier SO nicht...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Also, die Shimano Cardiff DC soll laut Shimano ab 1.1 g werfen können. Leider kann ich kein Polnisch, aber in einem polnischen Board haben die die Rolle mit einer Goldkopfnymphe getestet.
> 
> So hier mal ein Video wo mit der Cardiff ein 2.7 g Blinker geworfen wird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC8H7qsTNGI
> Da die Rute in dem Bereich nichtmehr optimal ist, ist das schon eine gute Leistung. Weitere Tests folgen, wenn eine passende Rute da ist.



Ja Gut Chrizzi ob das jetz 1gram ist glaube ich nicht vieleicht etwas mehr ,zu dem video kann ich  nicht genau erkennen wie weitt er wirft ,aber an hand der einholfasse schätze ich gerade 5-6m und dafür lohnt es sich eerstens wie ich sehen kann könnte man eventuel noch 1-2m raushollen bei den wurf ,wenn mann dementsprechend etwas feinere leine draufspult.


----------



## Dart (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Also, die Shimano Cardiff DC soll laut Shimano ab 1.1 g werfen können. Leider kann ich kein Polnisch, aber in einem polnischen Board haben die die Rolle mit einer Goldkopfnymphe getestet.
> 
> So hier mal ein Video wo mit der Cardiff ein 2.7 g Blinker geworfen wird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC8H7qsTNGI
> Da die Rute in dem Bereich nichtmehr optimal ist, ist das schon eine gute Leistung. Weitere Tests folgen, wenn eine passende Rute da ist.


Gehört wohl in die Abteilung "Art of Baitcasting", Chrizzi
Möglicherweise schafft diese Rolle solch niedrige WG....Hand aufs Herz, wer kann das noch technisch Machbare, dann praktisch umsetzen?
Nevertheless, I love Baitcasting:l
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> HIER fragte jemand nach ner BC zum Barsche fischen, und da die Viento ERST AB CA 20 GR VERNÜFTIGE WURFWEITEN ERREICHT, ist sie für diese art des BC nicht geeignet...
> Und wenn du anderer Meinung bist hast du noch keine "richtige" Baitcaster für´s Barschefischen mit kleinen ködern gefischt...
> Ausserdem fällt es mir auf das Du hier ziemlich wenig "Fachwissen" verbreitest, sondern "allgemeine Weisheiten"
> 
> ...


Erstens stell ich nicht langjährige Mitglieder wie schul junge hin ,das wird woll deine meinung sein weill du dich persönlich angegriffen füllst ,wie gesagt ich habe Zanderjäger nur tipps gegeben ,wie du ja im vorherigen geschrieben hast es währe ja nur schrott ,und denkst du ,das weill nur bei der Daiwa Viento steht ab ca  20gram kann man  auch nur ab den angegebenen werfen |supergri dann liegst du falsch ,und was du für sonstige Baitcaster besitzt das intressiert mich nicht glaube mir ich habe so einige und gute Baitcaster ,aber was wer jetzt besitzt das spielt in diesen trade keine rolle ,ich glaube dann bist du falsch am platz.

Mfg Marco


----------



## Zanderjäger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

was haltet ihr von der shimano chronarch 101 d????


Gruß daniel


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Erstens stell ich nicht langjährige Mitglieder wie schul junge hin ,das wird woll deine meinung sein weill du dich persönlich angegriffen füllst ,wie gesagt ich habe Zanderjäger nur tipps gegeben ,wie du ja im vorherigen geschrieben hast es währe ja nur schrott ,und denkst du ,*das weill nur bei der Daiwa Viento steht ab ca 20gram kann man auch nur ab den angegebenen werfen* |supergri dann liegst du falsch ,und was du für sonstige Baitcaster besitzt das intressiert mich nicht glaube mir ich habe so einige und gute Baitcaster ,aber was wer jetzt besitzt das spielt in diesen trade keine rolle ,ich glaube dann bist du falsch am platz.
> 
> Mfg Marco


 
1.
Also erstmal fühlt sich immer nur der angegriffen der angreifbar ist, und das bin ICH in dieser Diskussion nicht :q


2.
Zeige mir mal WO bei ner Daiwa Viento geschrieben steh das man ab 20gr werfen kann!!!!

Das ist eine aussage von mir und beruht auf ERFAHRUNGEN, denn unter 20gr sind die Wurfweiten absolut uninteressant...
Auch das zeugt wieder von deinem unwissen in sachen BC...

Von mir aus ist jetzt schluß hier, ich hoffe das der Eröffner dieses Themas sich nicht von dem vielen Quatsch in die Irre führen lässt...
Wenn er wirkliches Interesse hat mit dem BaitCasten anzufangen hoffe ich das er "seinen" Lehrer findet...

Grüße und viel Spass noch...

Mirco

PS: Talk to the Hand my Friend... #h


----------



## MatthiasH (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

@ Zanderjäger auf Deine Frage nach einer Rolle die zwischen 8-20 gr. wirft, würde ich die ABU Revo Premier ins Rennen werfen.|bigeyes
Richtig ist aber auch, dass das BC-Thema sehr umfangreich ist und mal nicht in 2 Sätzen geklärt ist.;+
Du sollte sich tatsächlich mal mit der Suchfunktion vertraut machen und viel lesen, unter anderem auch mal in anderen Foren.
Die ABU Revo Premier habe ich in der "alten" und in der 2010er Bauart sowie eine Inshore und Toro 51. Mit BC bin ich seit gut 3 Jahren, ja fast aus schließlich unterwegs, daher bin ich nicht ganz unbedarft, aber wie schon oben geschrieben, bilde Dir eine eigenen Meinung, und das kann schon ne ganze Zeit lesen bedeuten, aber die würde ich mir nehmen.


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo Zanderjäger die shimano chronarch 101 is ne gute baitcaster .Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



MatthiasH schrieb:


> @ Zanderjäger auf Deine Frage nach einer Rolle die zwischen 8-20 gr. wirft, würde ich die ABU Revo Premier ins Rennen werfen.|bigeyes
> Richtig ist aber auch, dass das BC-Thema sehr umfangreich ist und mal nicht in 2 Sätzen geklärt ist.;+
> @ Zanderjäger, Du sollte sich tatsächlich mal mit der Suchfunktion vertraut machen und viel lesen, unter anderem auch mal in anderen Foren.
> Die ABU Revo Premier habe ich in der "alten" und in der 2010er Bauart sowie eine Inshore und Toro 51. Mit BC bin ich seit gut 3 Jahren, ja fast aus schließlich unterwegs, daher bin ich nicht ganz unbedarft, aber wie schon oben geschrieben, bilde Dir eine eigenen Meinung, und das kann schon ne ganze Zeit lesen bedeuten, aber die würde ich mir nehmen.


 
#6:m#6|good:

und jetzt aber wirklich :|sagnix mehr...


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



MatthiasH schrieb:


> @ Zanderjäger auf Deine Frage nach einer Rolle die zwischen 8-20 gr. wirft, würde ich die ABU Revo Premier ins Rennen werfen.|bigeyes
> Richtig ist aber auch, dass das BC-Thema sehr umfangreich ist und mal nicht in 2 Sätzen geklärt ist.;+
> @ Zanderjäger, Du sollte sich tatsächlich mal mit der Suchfunktion vertraut machen und viel lesen, unter anderem auch mal in anderen Foren.
> Die ABU Revo Premier habe ich in der "alten" und in der 2010er Bauart sowie eine Inshore und Toro 51. Mit BC bin ich seit gut 3 Jahren, ja fast aus schließlich unterwegs, daher bin ich nicht ganz unbedarft, aber wie schon oben geschrieben, bilde Dir eine eigenen Meinung, und das kann schon ne ganze Zeit lesen bedeuten, aber die würde ich mir nehmen.



Oder die abu Revo Premier ist gut geeingnet #6#6#6#6


----------



## Dart (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der shimano chronarch 101 d????
> 
> 
> Gruß daniel


Nothing wrong with this reel:vik:
Klasse Teil, mit reichlich Übung sind auch WG von 4-5gr. möglich


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Ja Gut Chrizzi ob das jetz 1gram ist glaube ich nicht vieleicht etwas mehr ,zu dem video kann ich  nicht genau erkennen wie weitt er wirft ,aber an hand der einholfasse schätze ich gerade 5-6m und dafür lohnt es sich eerstens wie ich sehen kann könnte man eventuel noch 1-2m raushollen bei den wurf ,wenn mann dementsprechend etwas feinere leine draufspult.



Im Video ist was von 15 - 20 m zu hören, was passen sollte.

Auf der Rolle ist eine 4 kg Sufix Performance Braid - sicherlich nicht optimal, aber für'n Test ok. Wie gesagt die Rute war mit den 2.6 g (doch nicht 2.7 g) schon an der Grenze. 

Hier http://www.jerkbait.pl/?p=415 hast du den ersten Teil von der polnischen Seite, die anderen 2 Teile finde ich nicht, aber da wurde mit 2 und später mit 1.5 g schweren Holzwobblern geworfen.






Quelle: Jerkbait.pl 		

(Das ist eine Geflochtene, daher so sichtbar.)



Dart schrieb:


> Gehört wohl in die Abteilung "Art of Baitcasting", Chrizzi
> Möglicherweise schafft diese Rolle solch niedrige WG....Hand aufs Herz, wer kann das noch technisch Machbare, dann praktisch umsetzen?
> Nevertheless, I love Baitcasting:l
> Greetz Reiner#h




Das DC ist echt idiotensicher. Damit ist es tierisch leicht zu werfen. Ich denke mit der Rolle ist es leicht machbar die 2 g oder auch darunter zu werfen, wenn man etwas Übung und vor allem die passende Rute hat.


----------



## Zanderjäger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

ja des mit der such funktion nütze ich schon und hab auch schon einiges gelesen  aber irgentwie komm ich hier auf keinen grünen zweig weil doch zu viele meinungen aufeinander prallen ich werd mir jetzt mal eine zulegen und selber rumbasteln und schauen das ich an erfahrung gewinne   aber trozdem danke für euchere bemühungen    



Gruß daniel


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Das möchte ich mal mit meinen eigenen Augen sehen ich hoffe der tester kurbelt sich nicht gleich den arm aus.:q:qne spass bei seite ja vieleicht Chrizzi aber ich denke 15m nie im leben#d


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mal mit meinen eigenen Augen sehen ich hoffe der tester kurbelt sich nicht gleich den arm aus.:q:qne spass bei seite ja vieleicht Chrizzi aber ich denke 15m nie im leben#d




Junge wenn du: 


Bassattack schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an ,also mit *Wobblern oder Popper so zwieschen 10-15Grm* kommt man schon sehr weit ,man hat ja die Magnetbremse die kann man dementsprächend den gegebenheiten und des gewichtes des Köders einstellen |kopfkrat so genau wie weit man werfen kann müsste ich jetz mal so ungefähr abschätzen *50-60m* das kommt drauf an aus welche richtung der wind kommt wie die verhältnisse sind .Gruss Bassattack.


schaffst.

Dann wirft der Typ im Video den Spoon (Blinker) auf mindestens 40 m.


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Meinste Chrizzi#d


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Weiß ich.


----------



## Dart (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> ja des mit der such funktion nütze ich schon und hab auch schon einiges gelesen aber irgentwie komm ich hier auf keinen grünen zweig weil doch zu viele meinungen aufeinander prallen* ich werd mir jetzt mal eine zulegen und selber rumbasteln und schauen das ich an erfahrung gewinne* aber trozdem danke für euchere bemühungen
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß daniel


Hi Daniel
Das ist sicherlich die beste Lösung, kleiner Tipp zum starten...fang mal langsam mit höheren WG an, 30-35gr. und reduzier die Wurfgewichte erst nach und nach.
Das größte Problem beim Einstieg, ist meiner Meinung nach das fehlende" Fühlen des Druckpunkts" am Zeigefinger beim Werfen....lass es langsam angehen, bevor du die Baits in die Büsche nagelst, mach besser ne Runde Baitcasting auf ner Wiese...ist ja eh Schonzeit


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

wenn du meinst Chrizzi ,dan las ich dir deine meinung.
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Zanderjäger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

@Dart   ja genau das werd ich machen mit der "trockenübung":q


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Aber wie gesagt Chrizzi was du vorhin von mir Zitiert hast ,das wahr ungefähr geschätzt 50-60m wie weit ich nun letzendlich komme kann ich nur schätzen  ,vieleicht hast du recht meiner meinung wahr es etwas aus den arm gegriffen aber naja ich nehme ja auch kein zollstock mit und messe ja bis auf den exacten meter ab |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Letztendlich hodffe ich das Zanderjäger viel spass an einer Baitcaster findet und das er sich reichlich erfahrung sammelt.
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Ein weiterer Tip, mach dir eine dickere Monofiele auf die Rolle. Eine dickere reißt nicht so schnell und lässt sich leichter enttüddeln. 

Wenn du die Chonarch 101 nimmst: Bei den VBS (Fliehkraftbremse der Shimanos) musst du die zwei Bremsen (VBS und mech. Bremse) so einstellen, dass du:
Anfangsphase vom Wurf: Hier ist die VBS wichtig. Merkst du, dass sich ein Tüddel bildet oder gebildet hat, musst du mehr Pins aktivieren.

Die VBS geht so, dass an der Spule kleine Pins sind, die durch die Fliekraft nach außen auf ein Ring gedrückt werden und dadurch die Spule leicht bremsen. Je mehr Pins aktiviert sind desto größer die Bremsleistung.

Endphase vom Wurf: Sollten sich hier Perücken bilden, musst du die mech. Bremse (kleiner Knopf auf der Kurbelseite) fester stellen. 
Diese Bremse ist recht simpel. Es ist ein Kunststoffstift der das seitliche Spiel der Spule beeinflusst. Machst du die Bremse ganz auf, kannst du die Spule nach links und rechts bewegen, machst du sie zu, wird die Spule gequetscht. 
Zum Anfang würde ich sie so einstellen, dass du kein seitliches Spiel der Spule hast und dann noch eine ~ 1/4 Drehung zumachen. Alles andere merkst du dann im Wurf.

Falls es eine andere Rolle werden sollte und Probleme damit hast, kannst du ja nachfragen.


----------



## Dart (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> @Dart ja genau das werd ich machen mit der "trockenübung":q


Drück dir die Daumen für einen erfolgreichen Start.#6
...und bleib am Ball, der Weg ist steinig, aber er lohnt sich.
Cheers Reiner


----------



## Zanderjäger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

@Chrizzi

ja danke für den tipp  ich denke das ich mir die chronarch 101 d rauslassen werde
stimmt das??? ich hab mal gehört das die mechanische bremse so einzustellen ist das der köder bei angehobener rute gerade noch ganz langsan runter läuft#c

Gruß daniel


----------



## Zanderjäger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

@ reiner    ja ich bin schon ganz heiß aufs bc fischen und kanns nicht mehr erwarten bis ich sie gekauft habe:m


Gruß daniel


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Du musst schaun das der Köder beim leichten wippen runterleuft dan hast du die bremsen richtig eingesteltt.


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Zanderjäger ,du stellst deinen köder individuell auf der rolle ein ,mit der Magnetbremse ,die rutte etwas hoch halten und einfach drauf achten wenn der Kóder beim wippen etwas abrutscht dan hast du sie eingestellt


----------



## MatthiasH (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> ja des mit der such funktion nütze ich schon und hab auch schon einiges gelesen  aber irgentwie komm ich hier auf keinen grünen zweig weil doch zu viele meinungen aufeinander prallen.........



Du hast ja auch nicht besonders viel Zeit aufgewendet...ich rede hier von einer Woche oder auch mehr!
Außerdem solltet Du auch mal versuchen eine BC-Combo in die Hand zu bekommen, vieleicht liegt es Dir ja überhaupt nicht, ein Bekannter hat es eine Zeit versucht und hat es nicht auf den Schirm bekommen. Mein Sohn wiederum hat es schnell gelernt...der Bengel kommt damit prima klar.

etwas zur Wurftechnik


----------



## Dart (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Zanderjäger schrieb:


> ich hab mal gehört das die mechanische bremse so einzustellen ist das der köder bei angehobener rute gerade noch ganz langsan runter läuft#c
> 
> Gruß daniel


Das ist eine grundsätzlich richtige Aussage für den Idealfall, in der Praxis wird aber eher weniger nach Ködergewicht nachjustiert, das regelt man dann einfacher per manueller Kontrolle, über den Daumen auf der Spule.


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Als anfänger stell am besten die magnet bremse fest ein ,das der Kóder nur leicht abrollt ,mit der zeit bekommst du mehr gefühl.


----------



## Zanderjäger (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

@Matthias   das mit dem ,das man hier auf keinen grünen zweig kommt war auf das thema bezogen das ich eröffnet habe und nicht auf die suchfunktion


Gruß daniel#h


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



MatthiasH schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch nicht besonders viel Zeit aufgewendet...ich rede hier von einer Woche oder auch mehr!
> Außerdem solltet Du auch mal versuchen eine BC-Combo in die Hand zu bekommen, vieleicht liegt es Dir ja überhaupt nicht, ein Bekannter hat es eine Zeit versucht und hat es nicht auf den Schirm bekommen. Mein Sohn wiederum hat es schnell gelernt...der Bengel kommt damit prima klar.
> 
> etwas zur Wurftechnik



Wo er recht hat,hat er recht ,man findet ne menge auktionen in ebay von baitcastern die wo bloss einmal benutzt worden sind ,ich denke da haben sich einige auch zu früh hoffnungen gemacht ,aber das stimmt es gibt einige die kommen mit ne baitcaster einfach nicht klar ,entweder zu wenig gefühl im daumen ,Das stimmt.|supergri


----------



## MatthiasH (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Als anfänger stell am besten die magnet bremse fest ein ,das der Kóder nur leicht abrollt ,mit der zeit bekommst du mehr gefühl.


Richtig, aber nicht mit der Magnetbremse.


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Ach entschuldige da hab ich mich vertippt die Spulenbremse.


----------



## Bassattack (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

So ich bin endgültig raus bei diesem Trade .
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Walstipper (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Chrizzi,also kannste mir glauben ,mit einen wobbler von 3,8cm mit einen gewicht von 1.5gram:q:q ich glaube das schafft man mit keiner baitcaster nicht mit der besten da kann noch so feine schnur drauf sein ,und wenn dan gerade mal 5m,ja im grundegenommen kann man damit angeln,|kopfkrat in den engen Poldergräben die wo gerade mal 4m breit sind.
> Und Baitcaster wo man schon ab 1 gra ab werfen kann ,ja das möchte ich mal sehen und dan auch wie weit man damit kommt,also wie gesagt köder unter  5cm sind für mich forellen köder und mit sowas angel ich schon garnicht mit ner baitcaster da bevorzuge ich selber ne statio.



Ich werfe mit Presso/Polyamid Plus 6LB bei perfekten Bedingungen, sprich absolut Windstill und Platz zum seitlichen Ausholen, den Tiny Fry 38 an die 15m. 
Das ist dann aber auch "arbeit".

Bei TackleTour las ich über geworfene Kleinspinner (1 Gramm) an der Presso mit 2-4LB Line und allerfeinster Rute.

Was die Verweise auf die Suchfunktion angeht - ich würde hier im AB garnix zum Thema BC suchen sondern in gewissen anderen Foren die mehr auf BC spezialisiert sind.


----------



## NoSaint (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Was die Verweise auf die Suchfunktion angeht - ich würde hier im AB garnix zum Thema BC suchen sondern in gewissen anderen Foren die mehr auf BC spezialisiert sind.



|good:


Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass ich gleich von alles Seiten angemosert werde...

Aber ihr habt scheinbar zum Großteil keine Ahnung vom Baitcasten und schreibt hier nicht auf eigenen Erfahrungen, sondern nur von wegen, ich habe mal gehört das... Wenn ihr aussagekräftige Antworten schreiben wollt, solltet ihr erstmal selber eine fernünftige Baitcastingrolle in der Hand gehalten haben, ich spreche jetzt nich von einer Revo SX oder sowas, sondern Rollen ála Steez, Presso, Pixy oder Aldebaran... Dann werden auch Gewiche von um die und sogar unter 3g gut zu Werfen und auf Distanzen von guten 18m....



@Bassattack, hattest du evtl schonmal eine Presso in der Hand??? Denn wenn ja wüsstest du dass man sehr wohl nen Tiny Fry 38 damit werfen kann, wenn du das jedoch mit ner 0815 Abu versucht wird das eben nichts, aber egal :q


----------



## Dart (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Wenn ihr aussagekräftige Antworten schreiben wollt, solltet ihr erstmal selber eine fernünftige Baitcastingrolle in der Hand gehalten haben, ich spreche jetzt nich von einer Revo SX oder sowas, sondern Rollen ála Steez, Presso, Pixy oder Aldebaran... Dann werden auch Gewiche von um die und sogar unter 3g gut zu Werfen und auf Distanzen von guten 18m....


Völlig korrekt, das Problem ist, das hier Diskussionen über Tackle sehr oft am Fragesteller vorbei driften.
Da wird über ein WG von 8-20gr. angefragt, und dann startet eine Diskussion über die niedrigsten Wurfgewichte die mit einem Baitcaster möglich sind......es gibt nicht umsonst eine Vielzahl an Modellen für den unterschiedlichsten Einsatzzweck.|wavey:
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Bassattack (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



NoSaint schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> 
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin dass ich gleich von alles Seiten angemosert werde...
> ...




Hallo NoSaint ,|kopfkrat nein habe keine hatte schon mal von mein Onkel die Presso in der Hand ,doch leider nicht bei so geringen gewicht ausprobiert,aber naja wenn du das meinst dann glaub ich dir das ,den die presso ist ja dafür bekannt das sie schon bei geringen gewicht einsetzbar ist #6

Nein ich habe keine 0815 Abu|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ach doch meine erste ,die liegt im Keller ,die blue max von abu,aber ,habe und benutze zur zeit Abu Revo Toro,Quantum Tour edition PT,Pflueger Patriarch,Okuma VSystem,Okuma Cayenne,Daiwa Megaforce,und daiwa Viento ,habe aber auch noch eine etwas ältere Shimano  Curado ,und glaub mir dafür habe ich lang krücken müssen ,|supergri#6


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Dart schrieb:


> Da wird über ein WG von 8-20gr. angefragt


Da wurde noch eine Calcutta TE 101 GT passen. Die TE 51 GT macht das auch mit, aber keine Ahnung was für eine Schnur her soll. Mit meiner TE 51 GT kann man leicht bis 3 / 4 g runtergehen. Ein 4 g Chubby kann man noch über 20 m rausfeuern. Meist jigge ich aber damit 7 g + 4 Inch Gummi. Daher nutze ich das Potential der Rolle im Grunde gar nicht ganz aus. 

Die Curado würde auch super in den 8 - 20 g Bereich passen, egal ob die Curado 101 D oder 201 E7 oder 201 E5. Auch die Core 101 oder Metanium würde passen. 
Die Core (US Modell der Metanium) war auch sehr gut mit 5 g zu werfen.
Die Aldebaran sollte auch passen, mit ihr konnte ich ein paar Würfe machen, aber ich weiß nichtmehr mit welchen Sachen, war aber auch was leichteres. 
Ich denke mal auch die Chronarch 101 die hier irgendwo steht sollte passen. Zur Not kann man mit einem Tuning noch gut was rausholen, ist einfach und kostet nichts (einfaches Polieren) oder um die 30 Euro (Kugellagertuning). 

Bei den Abus sollten wohl alles Revos außer der Toro passen, wobei mir die SX und STX zu schwer wären. Die STX kenne ich nicht. Die anderen (SX, Premier und neue Premier) schaffen das.

Daiwa... kein Plan hab mich irgendwann mal da ausgeklinkt. Die Alphas macht das auch super mit, aber ich würde sie zu den heutigen Preisen nichtmehr kaufen. 
Die Presso fällt raus, wegen dem Preis und 20 g sind für die auch leicht viel. Die meisten fischen sie ja bis max. 10 oder 15 g. 
Die Steez passt, wenn die für 300 Euro irgendwo zu finden ist wäre sie ne gute Wahl. Auf jeden Fall macht sie 6 g an einer total überdimensionierten Rute mit, dann glaube ich auch die 3 g Aussagen. 


Unter'm Strich gibt es einige Rollen die den Bereich gut abdecken und auch unterschiedlich viel kosten. 


NoSaint, so ganz unrecht hast du nicht. Die Cardiff kenne ich nicht, da verlasse ich mich mal auf die Aussagen von denen die vertrauenswürdig rüber kommen und eine haben. Ich werde mir auch nichts mehr in den Bereich holen. Unter 7 g werde ich wohl kaum noch fischen, da das Gewässer bei mir ein reines "Gummigewässer" ist. Da brauchste meist schon 7 g um überhaupt dahin zu kommen wo du angeln willst. Das werde ich mit der Calcutta TE 51 GT und Alphas oder Curado abdecken.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Moin, also die Cardiff macht Sinn ab ca 10gr+...
Was in dem Bereich von 8gr + noch Interessant ist ist ne Zillion von Daiwa, die wirft auch ohne "Tuning ab 10gr hammergeil, ab 7 gr ist sie durchaus brauchbar...

Steez ist zur Zeit schlecht, der Yen-Kurs steht nicht wirklich gut...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Moin, also die Cardiff macht Sinn ab ca 10gr+...



Welche Cardiff. Die Cardiff 51SDC ist laut Hersteller für 1 - 5 g (so sind glaub ich die DC Stufen eingeteilt) gedacht (sonst möge man mich korrigieren). Wenn du die Cardiff 201 A meinst, hast du durchaus recht. Vielleicht ehr für mehr. Da gibt es in dem Bereich bessere.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

meinte die 201, sorry vergessen beizu"puhlen" 
Aber ab 10gr macht die echt Spass, allerdings ist das ja ne "Round-Profile" und war eine meiner ersten...
Deshalb fristet sie zusammen mit der 301 eine verdiente "Altersteilzeit" in meinem Keller


----------



## steffnase (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Multirollen zu Fischen ist doch Krank,bei Wind vielleicht noch,und mit leichten Ködern grausame Vorstellung.Vielleicht vom Boot aus zum Schleppen aber als Wurfrolle?Ne das kann ich nicht Nachvollziehen,Wurfweite kann man getrost vergessen und bei Modellen unter 100 Euro sind Perrücken vorprogrammiert.Habe es selber mal ausprobiert und meine Meinung dazu hat sich nicht verändert,vielleicht wenn man jahrelang Trainiert und nur Multi fischt.Doch wozu der Aufwand wo es doch so schöne kleine Spinnrollen am Markt gibt?


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Weil man mit der Baitcaster genauer und genauso weit wirft, wie mit einer Stationärrolle.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Das mit der Weite wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich werfe eine 12er Sandra mit 30g Rundkopf gemessene 60m (15lb PowerPro, SpeedMaster 270XH, TwinPower 4000 FA) und das mit der Genauigkeit .. ich bin der Meinung das das viel mit dem "Können" des Anglers zu tun hat und welches Gerät man gewohnt ist.
Ich selbst habe keine sonderliche Erfahrung im Werfen mit Baitcastern (außer im Perücken bauen (Hallo Tom! *g*)), aber ich behaupte das ich auf mittlere Entfernungen (~20-30m) genauso zielgenau werfe wie jemand mit der Baitcaster.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



steffnase schrieb:


> Wurfweite kann man getrost vergessen u



Glaub dieses Gerücht existiert nur weil viele ihr Gerät nicht vernünftig aufeinander abgestimmt haben / zum antesten ne billig Multirollen gekauft haben / nicht genug übung haben und diese auch nie bekommen da sie nach 5 Probewürfen aufgeben.

Oder auch sehr beliebt , die Wurfweite der 3m langen Spinnrute mit der 1,80m Baitcaster vergleichen .
Da kommt dann bei raus das Baitcast Multis absolut nix taugen weil man mit der Spinnrute ja fast doppelt so weit werfen kann |rolleyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Sollte kein Flame gegen Baitcaster werden, zumal ich mit den Teilen kaum praktische Erfahrung habe; von daher wärs Blödsinn wenn *ich* mir 'ne Baitcaster kaufe und dann den Test gegen 'ne Stationärrolle mache.
Bei einer Baitcaster hat man doch mehr Reibungswiderstand, weil sich die Spule mitdreht, während bei einer Stationärrolle die Schnur nur an der Spulenkante reibt. Optimierte Kugellager gut und recht, aber auch dann hat man noch immer mehr Reibungswiderstand als bei der Stationärrolle. Oder lieg ich da jetzt komplett falsch?
Mich würd wirklich mal ein Test interessieren wo man die beiden Rollen nacheinander an die gleiche Rute hängt und den gleichen Köder (Ködergewicht an das WG der Rute angepasst) wirft und dann ausprobiert ob es da gravierende Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Alle Wurfweiten-Weltrekorde wurden mit der Multirolle aufgestellt.

Liegt das daran das es keiner mit der Statio versucht hat? Man kann mit der Multirolle durchaus weit werfen, wenn denn die Ausrüstung passt. Das gerade billige Multis das eher nicht leisten können ist aber sicher richtig. Statios sind wesentlich universeller und verzeihen mehr Fehler, aber deswegen sollte man nicht den Multis ihre Eignung absprechen.

Gerade zum Werfen von Wobblern finde ich Multis wesentlich praktischer, da man erheblich weniger Verwicklungen im Wurf bekommt. Die Führung der Köder ist für meinen Geschmack direkter, und ich habe nebenbei auch noch Spaß am Werfen. Dafür lege ich mich gerne im Wurfgewicht in bisschen fest, damit die Combo gut harmoniert.

Wenn es mit einer Combo für alle Köder gehen soll ist eine Multi einfach eine schlechte Wahl, das kann nicht gehen. Wer aber konsequent allen Hinweisen in diese Richtung trotz, gut gemeinte Ratschläge ignoriert und dann (meist mit Billighgerät) nur Probleme beim Werfen hat (oft weil viel zu leichte Köder geworfen werden sollen), der kann nur frustriert sein und schreibt dann so sinnfreie Beiträge wie "Multirolle? Alles doof!"


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



steffnase schrieb:


> Multirollen zu Fischen ist doch Krank,bei Wind vielleicht noch,und mit leichten Ködern grausame Vorstellung.


Deine Meinung, muß nicht zwingend konform mit der anderer Angler gehen, so viel Tolleranz sollte man aber von jedem erwarten können 



steffnase schrieb:


> Vielleicht vom Boot aus zum Schleppen aber als Wurfrolle?


 Alle mir bekannten Weltrekorde in Weitwurf sind mit Multirollen aufgestellt worden. 





steffnase schrieb:


> Ne das kann ich nicht Nachvollziehen,Wurfweite kann man getrost vergessen und bei Modellen unter 100 Euro sind Perrücken vorprogrammiert.


 Du ne Perücke ballere ich auch mit einer 300€ Rolle, das ist alles kein Problem und hat wenig mit der Multi als mit dem Werfer zu tun. Der Bereich wo eine Rolle und Rute gut arbeitet ist bei BCs sehr eng bemessen, daher auch die Wurfweiten, zumal die meisten mit sehr kurzen Stecken unterwegs sind. Klar das ich mit einer Karpfenrute von 12 ft und einer Weitwurfstatio weiter komme als mit einer 6,6 ft BC Kombo. 





steffnase schrieb:


> Habe es selber mal ausprobiert und meine Meinung dazu hat sich nicht verändert,vielleicht wenn man jahrelang Trainiert und nur Multi fischt.Doch wozu der Aufwand wo es doch so schöne kleine Spinnrollen am Markt gibt?


mal ausprobiert... genau das war meine Einstellug vor ~3-4 Jahren, dann habe ich mich mal intensiver damit beschäftigt und siehe da es klappt. Selbst wen meine ersten Wurfversuche auf einer Wiese waren, trotzdem ich bin dran geblieben und es hat sich aus meiner Sicht gelohnt.


----------



## KHof (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Moin!

Jetzt will ich auch mal philosophieren!

Die Verzögerung eines fliegenden Köders in der Luft wird hauptsächlich durch den Luftwiderstand erzeugt. Damit eine Multi nicht zu schnell weiterläuft gibt es die diversen Bremsen.
Deswegen ist aber auch der Widerstand durch die Reibung der Achse für die Wurfweite unerheblich. Der wir einmal überwunden und spielt dann für Wurfweiten keine Rolle mehr.

Allerdings tricksen flatternde Köder die Bremsen durch abrupte Verzögerung aus. Deswegen halte ich persönlich Multis nicht für die erste Wahl beim Werfen von Gummifischen.

Klaus


----------



## Walstipper (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das mit der Weite wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich werfe eine 12er Sandra mit 30g Rundkopf gemessene 60m (15lb PowerPro, SpeedMaster 270XH, TwinPower 4000 FA) und das mit der Genauigkeit .. ich bin der Meinung das das viel mit dem "Können" des Anglers zu tun hat und welches Gerät man gewohnt ist.
> Ich selbst habe keine sonderliche Erfahrung im Werfen mit Baitcastern (außer im Perücken bauen (Hallo Tom! *g*)), aber ich behaupte das ich auf mittlere Entfernungen (~20-30m) genauso zielgenau werfe wie jemand mit der Baitcaster.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen das man das mit einer Calcutta Conquest DC auch wirft.
Weitwurfrekorde werden tatsächlich mit der Multi geworfen, im Gegensatz zu einer Baitcaster fehlt hier die an Weite mindernde Schnurführung, das sieht dann so aus. Bei einer Statio scheinen die Reibungskräfte größer zu sein. 
Natürlich hat das wie auch die Genauigkeit etwas mit dem können des Anglers zu tuen.
Das für Low-Distance geeignete Pitchen is da schon einfacher.


----------



## Parasol (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Hallo,



christian36 schrieb:


> ..........................................
> Bei einer Baitcaster hat man doch mehr Reibungswiderstand, weil sich die Spule mitdreht, während bei einer Stationärrolle die Schnur nur an der Spulenkante reibt. .................................



das kann man aber auch ganz anders sehen.

Im Bruchteil einer Sec. wird die Spule bei der Multi beschleunigt und bedarf dann keiner Zugkraft durch den Köder mehr. Eher muss sie gebremst werden, wenn der Köder im Flug langsamer wird.

Bei der Statio ist die Reibung an der Spulenkant permanent während des gesamten Köderfluges vorhanden. Außerdem schleudert die Schnur von der Spule, dass durch den 1. Ring zusätzliche Reibung entsteht.

Das nur zur Wurfweite. Die übrigen Vorteile der Multi: Genauigkeit beim Wurf, notfalls einhändige Bedienung beim Wurf und sofortiger Köderkontakt sprechen zusätzlich für die Baitcaster.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

Stimme ab dieser seite ab Post 107 voll zu :m

Danke das sich auch mal andere BC-Fans hier melden und ich nicht mit den ein zwei anderen hier mir allein den Mund fussilig rede 
Denn gerade beim BC kommt es nicht nur drauf an eine "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" zu haben, sondern um vernünftig fischen zu können bedarf es mehrerer Combos für verschiedene Gewicht.
Da wo ich sonst mit einer 5-25gr Rute und ner 2000´er Infinity losgestiefelt bin, gehe ich heute mit 2-3 BC Comos los...
Ist ne "Schlepperei" macht aber deutlich mehr fun und ich bilde mir ein das ich durch die bessere und genauere Köderführung auch besser fange...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## NoSaint (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



steffnase schrieb:


> Multirollen zu Fischen ist doch Krank,bei Wind vielleicht noch,und mit leichten Ködern grausame Vorstellung.Vielleicht vom Boot aus zum Schleppen aber als Wurfrolle?Ne das kann ich nicht Nachvollziehen,Wurfweite kann man getrost vergessen und bei Modellen unter 100 Euro sind Perrücken vorprogrammiert.Habe es selber mal ausprobiert und meine Meinung dazu hat sich nicht verändert,vielleicht wenn man jahrelang Trainiert und nur Multi fischt.Doch wozu der Aufwand wo es doch so schöne kleine Spinnrollen am Markt gibt?




Genau diese unqualifizierten, ungenauen und nicht auf eigenen Erfahrungen beruhenden Antworten,  bezüglich des Baitcastens, haben mich dazu getrieben nach anderen Foren zu suchen, in denen die Leute Ahnung haben von der Materie #q Und da bin ich zum Glück fündig geworden #6

Zudem eine 100€ Baitcastrolle ist alles andere als das Ende der Fahnenstange und nicht im gerichsten mit den High-End Baitcastrollen zu vergleichen.... Was nicht heißen soll dass man damit nicht werfen könne. Und dennoch wenn man das Baitcasten nur einmal schnell versucht, für ein paar Minuten, und ne Perrücke wirft, ist das kein wunder... Das ist nunmal eine Frage der Übung!


----------



## NoSaint (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*

|good:#6


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: baitcaster rollen*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Alle Wurfweiten-Weltrekorde wurden mit der Multirolle aufgestellt.
> 
> Liegt das daran das es keiner mit der Statio versucht hat? Man kann mit der Multirolle durchaus weit werfen, wenn denn die Ausrüstung passt. Das gerade billige Multis das eher nicht leisten können ist aber sicher richtig. Statios sind wesentlich universeller und verzeihen mehr Fehler, aber deswegen sollte man *nicht den Multis ihre Eignung absprechen*.
> 
> ...



"Multirolle? Alles doof!" selbbaa doof??



Sorry fürs rumdicken und einfärben in deinem Text, aber was will man da noch was dazu schreiben wo du einfach zu *100% *Recht hast.


----------

